# Photo of the Year



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

PHOTO OF THE YEAR CONTEST is is a new feature of the GRF. 
The winning photos from all 12 months will be in a run-off poll to select the one photo that will be deemed the "_photo of the year_". 
This will not be a multiple choice poll so you will have to pick only one photo when the time comes. 
Admin (Yung) has agreed the winner of the photo of the year will be given a free one year Gold Membership.
*
1: Joanne & Asia









2: Otis-Agnes









3: fourlakes









4: Jamm









5: Happy









6: Helo's Mom









7: KMullen









8: Kalhayd









9: Nash 666









10: Briguy









11: Capt Jack









12: ceegee








*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All these photos are so good, it's very hard to pick just one!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Yes, super hard!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*8 votes so far*. Cast you one vote of what you think should be the photo for the year of 2016


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

very very hard to pick just one!!!! All great pics!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Pick your favorite for the Photo of the Year! 18 members have already voted.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I see we are up to *26* votes so far.


----------



## Rambo's mom (Apr 30, 2016)

If would love to have a calendar of these spectacular Goldens! I'm having a very difficult time choosing. All so worthy of winning.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

It's an interesting choice to make. Go with the heart or go with the best photo? Or both?


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

That was hard!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Rambo's mom said:


> If would love to have a calendar of these spectacular Goldens! I'm having a very difficult time choosing. All so worthy of winning.




You got it! http://walgreens.com. Login is [email protected] and the password is goldenretrievers. Only one project out there so you can preview it and make changes if anyone wants to. If you or anyone wants to order, make sure you don't put payment info in because it's a shared user (shared with those who read this thread). Select pick up at your local Walgreens and be sure it's the right location then you pay there. It's like 9.99 but with code spring4pics it's 40% off. 

Now I took it upon myself to copy the pics so if there are objections either log in and delete yours or tell me and I will. I just had some time and also thought it would make an awesome calendar. 

Since there were only 12 and I need a cover I thought I'd give that honor to Uncle Barnaby

Let me know if there are problems


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rambo's mom (Apr 30, 2016)

Amystelter said:


> You got it! http://walgreens.com. Login is [email protected] and the password is goldenretrievers. Only one project out there so you can preview it and make changes if anyone wants to. If you or anyone wants to order, make sure you don't put payment info in because it's a shared user (shared with those who read this thread). Select pick up at your local Walgreens and be sure it's the right location then you pay there. It's like 9.99 but with code spring4pics it's 40% off.
> 
> Now I took it upon myself to copy the pics so if there are objections either log in and delete yours or tell me and I will. I just had some time and also thought it would make an awesome calendar.
> 
> ...



Wow! Thank-you! You are so thoughtful to do this. 
I am having trouble signing on to Walgreens. Let me know. I hope no one objects to their picture hanging on my wall. I do understand though, if they do. I just loved every single picture.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Rambo's mom said:


> Wow! Thank-you! You are so thoughtful to do this.
> I am having trouble signing on to Walgreens. Let me know. I hope no one objects to their picture hanging on my wall. I do understand though, if they do. I just loved every single picture.




Sorry, it forgot it required a number so it's goldenretrievers1. Hope you like it. It's open to everyone so feel free to edit any way you like. Pictures are awesome. I think they should put out an annual calendar with the photo contest winners

Locked for 15 minutes because I tried logging in with the wrong one also. Should be good to go in 10 minutes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rambo's mom (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks!!!!! I thought it was my incompetence again! I probably locked you out. I tried a few times this morning.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Unfortunately the calendars will not work out because of a few things. Mostly, Walgreens will need to verify identity all the time if people are signing in from different IP addresses so I decided to disable the account. It could also get messy with different pick-up locations. So it was not my best idea

My thought on this was a "potluck" mentality. We all contributed pictures for each other's enjoyment. I didn't really think to ask individual permissions because I didn't think I was taking anything. I simple compiled it and gave it back to who ever wanted it. I'm sorry it didn't work out because all the picture are awesome. I think we should keep a calendar in mind for next year

Now, let's get back to the vote!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

We have 40 votes so far......


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh my word, that was tough! I can only pick ONE?!  All the pictures are wonderful!

Love the calendar idea for next year. Maybe donate the proceeds for GR cancer research or something like that?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the pics are great, 42 members have voted.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Check out the 12 winning photos from 2016 and vote for your favorite. It's hard to choose just one but 43 members have already done it.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

45 Votes are in, let's see how many more votes we can get for Photo of the Year!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping up for votes. We have 46 at the moment.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Bumping again. There are so many wonderful photo this year that deciding was difficult. Come on everyone, cast a vote


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Bumping up, get your vote in before Monday *03-13-2017* at *07:31 PM.*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Help choose the Photo of the Year. The winner of the photo of the year will be given a free one year Gold Membership.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*52 *votes so far. This poll closes in under 2 days if you have not voted yet.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Very hard to choose one, I love these pictures because I remember so many stories from our GRF goldens.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

These are such great photos this year. It was hard to choose one. Only 2 more days to get your votes in


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree, it was hard to choose just one since all 12 pics are so good. Please get your vote in before the poll closes on Monday, *03-13-2017* at *07:31 PM.*


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

About 12 hours left at the time of this post then the poll closes.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, 59 votes for the Photo of the Year. Get your vote in before it's too late! This poll will close today at at *07:31 PM.*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations to ceegee! Your photo beautiful photo of you and Ruby has been voted Photo of the Year! You will be given a free one year Gold Membership.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Congratulations ceegee!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations to Ceegee. Your Gold membership is now in effect and will run until the end of March in 2018.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Ceegee, your photo is absolutely beautiful!.


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

Congrats Ceegee! That really is the most heartwarming photo of a golden I may have ever seen.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Wow, thank you so much, everyone! 

It's especially timely because this week marks the second anniversary of Ruby's death. This was the last photograph ever taken of her, and is the one I treasure the most.

So thank you. It means a lot that you chose it.


----------

